# New bird feeder.



## eggyg (Oct 31, 2018)

Whilst in Aldi yesterday I came across this triple bird feeder, nuts, seeds, fat balls. Whilst not terribly user friendly, it was a pain unscrewing the top and aligning it back over the feeder tubes, it was only £7.99. Ideal for a smaller garden perhaps. I now have three feeding stations. They cost me a fortune!


----------



## Robin (Oct 31, 2018)

eggyg said:


> Whilst in Aldi yesterday I came across this triple bird feeder, nuts, seeds, fat balls. Whilst not terribly user friendly, it was a pain unscrewing the top and aligning it back over the feeder tubes, it was only £7.99. Ideal for a smaller garden perhaps. I now have three feeding stations. They cost me a fortune!


Hope you get something exotic on it! We have got a flock of greedy goldfinches on our sunflower hearts at the moment. It’s costing daughter a fortune. ( she’s in charge of bird feeding in our household, I always forget to fill the feeders up)


----------



## eggyg (Oct 31, 2018)

Nothing exotic so far but it didn’t take them long to discover it. I placed it on the garden table whilst I went for the steps to hang it on the pergola and they were on it before I got back with them! We had a charm of goldfinches a couple of weeks ago, must have been 5/6 pairs haven’t seen them since. Must get some sunflower seeds to try and tempt them. Woody hasn’t been seen for a couple of weeks, thinking he has dumped us for better quality nuts!


----------



## Robin (Oct 31, 2018)

eggyg said:


> We had a charm of goldfinches a couple of weeks ago, must have been 5/6 pairs haven’t seen them since


One of ours became lunch for the local sparrowhawk. Still, a bird of prey's got to eat!


----------



## eggyg (Oct 31, 2018)

W


Robin said:


> One of ours became lunch for the local sparrowhawk. Still, a bird of prey's got to eat!


Just a few weeks ago I heard such a squawking whilst I was in the bathroom and there was a sparrowhawk not 5 yards from my back door on the lawn with a starling between its claws plucking its feathers, Mr Eggy just managed to get a photo just as it turned around but you can still see a part of the prey. All of a sudden the starling rose from the dead and started pecking the sparrowhawk who flew off still with the starling but let it go. Looking at the pile of feathers it left there is a fairly bald starling somewhere! As you say they have to eat. I was fascinated to say the least.


----------



## chaoticcar (Oct 31, 2018)

We have a nuthatch and a pair of bullfinches at the moment and the chaffinch s have come back .They are eating us out of house and home .We buy sunflower seeds in 10 k bags x 2 delivered plus peanuts and fat slabs which the starlings love but they havnt learned to duck when they swing back !
  Carol


----------



## Seabreeze (Nov 1, 2018)

I've got some bird feeders that are starling and jackdaw proof because otherwise the smaller birds won't have anything to eat! 

The Jackdaws get the feeders off the hook and roll them on the ground to get the seeds out! 

So I do ground food for them, the robin and the Blackbirds and feeders for sparrows, goldfinches and bluetits. 
I wasn't pleased the other day, I saw a grey squirrel a mile up the road, I thought we were squirrel free, so I might be needing squirrel proof soon. If it was a red squirrel I would encourage it. 

Last year we had some birds blasted over from Russia with that cold snap storm and I cannot recall what they are but they were dishevelled and starving, they were rather territorial over food!


----------



## Seabreeze (Nov 1, 2018)

eggyg said:


> W
> 
> Just a few weeks ago I heard such a squawking whilst I was in the bathroom and there was a sparrowhawk not 5 yards from my back door on the lawn with a starling between its claws plucking its feathers, Mr Eggy just managed to get a photo just as it turned around but you can still see a part of the prey. All of a sudden the starling rose from the dead and started pecking the sparrowhawk who flew off still with the starling but let it go. Looking at the pile of feathers it left there is a fairly bald starling somewhere! As you say they have to eat. I was fascinated to say the least.



I looked out in the garden last summer as it had gone quiet, no birds for a few days, I saw a sparrowhawk in our garden, blending in with a fence post by the bird feeder. 

Obviously they go where there is plentiful supply and there's a quite a colony around here.  The balance of nature, if the sparrowhawk didn't get them, disease or cold could get them and/or other birds get their young.  I just hope not to see that happening.


----------



## Robin (Nov 1, 2018)

Seabreeze said:


> I wasn't pleased the other day, I saw a grey squirrel a mile up the road, I thought we were squirrel free, so I might be needing squirrel proof soon. If it was a red squirrel I would encourage it.


We are overrun with grey squirrels here.We bought a squirrel baffle (a clear plastic dome) to fit on our feeder pole, which has worked so far. We tried greasing the pole before that, but it needed redoing too frequently.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 1, 2018)

I 4had to stop feeding the birds as we were getting large flocks of pigeons. I changed my feeders a couple of years ago to ones with metal ports not plastic ones, as the squirrels just chewed through the plastic ones.


----------



## chaoticcar (Nov 1, 2018)

My husband and a squirrel are at war! If it can't get at the seeds or peanuts it throws the feeders on the ground so that they burst open and the wood pigeons help to eat them if John fastens them very tightly which takes ages to get them down to refill clever Mr squirrel has sharpened his teeth so that he can bite through the metal 
   Carol


----------



## Sally W (Nov 2, 2018)

eggyg said:


> Whilst in Aldi yesterday I came across this triple bird feeder, nuts, seeds, fat balls. Whilst not terribly user friendly, it was a pain unscrewing the top and aligning it back over the feeder tubes, it was only £7.99. Ideal for a smaller garden perhaps. I now have three feeding stations. They cost me a fortune!


Looks great. My blackbird, Robin and sparrows all eat from the ground. So I have to go out and call them for food in the morning, otherwise the magpies would eat all their food!


----------



## Ljc (Nov 2, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Looks great. My blackbird, Robin and sparrows all eat from the ground. So I have to go out and call them for food in the morning, otherwise the magpies would eat all their food!


I’ve got ground bird feeding cages that keep the bigger birds out , the Magpies have learned they don’t stand a chance of getting in,  they are just left with the few tidbits that get dropped or flicked out.


----------



## Seabreeze (Nov 2, 2018)

Ljc said:


> I’ve got ground bird feeding cages that keep the bigger birds out , the Magpies have learned they don’t stand a chance of getting in,  they are just left with the few tidbits that get dropped or flicked out.



I will have to look for one of those for my robin and the sparrows who will eat anywhere!  but not any good for the blackbirds tho. 
Does it keep starlings out?


----------



## Ljc (Nov 2, 2018)

Seabreeze said:


> I will have to look for one of those for my robin and the sparrows who will eat anywhere!  but not any good for the blackbirds tho.
> Does it keep starlings out?


Starlings can go In


----------



## Sally W (Nov 2, 2018)

Ljc said:


> I’ve got ground bird feeding cages that keep the bigger birds out , the Magpies have learned they don’t stand a chance of getting in,  they are just left with the few tidbits that get dropped or flicked out.


I need to get one of those! Will my pet blackbird be able to get in? Could you let me know name, size and where you bought it please?


----------



## Ljc (Nov 2, 2018)

bought mine around 10 yrs ago think it was fromfrom the RSPB  but they’re available elsewhere , sorry not sure of the size but not overly big. Blackbirds get in with no problems. 
Mine looke like this but their are other styles 
 

Their is a door on top , they come flat pack.


----------



## Sally W (Nov 3, 2018)

Ah thanks I’ll take a look.my blackbird is quite big but I’ll check out with RSPB. It will save me a lot in bird food


----------



## Ljc (Nov 3, 2018)

I love blackbirds, ours are quite big too as quite a few of us  round here feed the birds.


----------



## KARNAK (Nov 3, 2018)

Seabreeze said:


> Last year we had some birds blasted over from Russia



Probably Redwings but they will pick any berries and clean out small bushes and trees.  https://www.rspb.org.uk/birds-and-wildlife/wildlife-guides/uk-conservation-status-explained/   A true Thrush and comes from the Artic really pleasing to the eye, may only stay for a few days.


----------



## Sally W (Nov 4, 2018)

Ljc said:


> I love blackbirds, ours are quite big too as quite a few of us  round here feed the birds.


Ah my boy is the best. He went down south for the end of the summer but once frost is on the ground he appeared at the window again. He does come in the morning from several gardens away to get his food but the cage will help as I struggle to keep the magpies off and they steal babies and eat all of the food in seconds! Thanks for the info @Ljc I’ll get on it!


----------



## Ljc (Nov 4, 2018)

It’s so funny watching the magpies trying to work out how to get in, but the soon learn and give up trying.  I found I needed to put  the food right in the middle , it’s amazing how far birds can stretch their necks to get at the grub .


----------



## Seabreeze (Nov 5, 2018)

KARNAK said:


> Probably Redwings but they will pick any berries and clean out small bushes and trees.  https://www.rspb.org.uk/birds-and-wildlife/wildlife-guides/uk-conservation-status-explained/   A true Thrush and comes from the Artic really pleasing to the eye, may only stay for a few days.



I've just remembered what they were - they were Fieldfare birds.


----------



## Lisa66 (Nov 6, 2018)

Starlings seem to be chasing everyone else away this year, we've been quite lucky in previous years to see quite a variety of birds. 

Squirrel is my latest challenge. In the past they always manage to work out ant squirrel feeders. This year I had some food hanging from post on fence and for a while on Saturday watched it manage to unhook feeder and roll it round patio until it eventually got the food out, all very entertaining. You would think it would be full by now, but no, it then managed to get to food on back of house, via drain pipes etc. 

So I removed hangers and put them on tall pole in middle of grass. Of course this morning it managed to shimmy up pole, so I went out earlier and put Vaseline on the post! It's worked...so far. I've watched a couple of times as it very slowly slides back down before it can get near the food...it's very funny...doesn't take much to amuse me


----------



## Seabreeze (Nov 7, 2018)

Lisa66 said:


> Starlings seem to be chasing everyone else away this year, we've been quite lucky in previous years to see quite a variety of birds.
> 
> Squirrel is my latest challenge. In the past they always manage to work out ant squirrel feeders. This year I had some food hanging from post on fence and for a while on Saturday watched it manage to unhook feeder and roll it round patio until it eventually got the food out, all very entertaining. You would think it would be full by now, but no, it then managed to get to food on back of house, via drain pipes etc.
> 
> So I removed hangers and put them on tall pole in middle of grass. Of course this morning it managed to shimmy up pole, so I went out earlier and put Vaseline on the post! It's worked...so far. I've watched a couple of times as it very slowly slides back down before it can get near the food...it's very funny...doesn't take much to amuse me



Our bird feeders hang from a metal pole that has curled end hangers.  I put pegs on them to stop the jackdaws unhooking the feeders and rolling them on the ground. I suppose the squirrel would work out the pegs. 

Not seen much of starlings this year, probably because I haven't put ground food down and they can't get into the caged feeders. 
I've lost the blackbirds though, so I need to find one of those caged ground feeders, but the blackbirds here are rather large, not sure they could get inside them. The sparrows don't care for the ground cages. 

I tried an upturned wire basket thing on the drive for the ground feeders. the jackdaws just shoved it across and ate all the seed.


----------



## Sally W (Feb 5, 2019)

Ljc said:


> bought mine around 10 yrs ago think it was fromfrom the RSPB  but they’re available elsewhere , sorry not sure of the size but not overly big. Blackbirds get in with no problems.
> Mine looke like this but their are other styles
> View attachment 10204
> 
> Their is a door on top , they come flat pack.


@Ljc finally got round to buying one from RSPB. 5th day in and they won’t go near it so still putting food out. It’s variable width but I don’t reckon my blackbird would get in even if he tried! How wide are your entry points pls?


----------



## Ljc (Feb 5, 2019)

It’s been a few yrs since I set mine up .  I have 2 , one your type I set up so only the smaller birds to get in, my other one is not adjustable and the blackbirds zip in and out easily. Try widening fully, till the birds get used to it then gradually reduce it till nothing larger than blackbirds can get in. 
It took a long while approx 2 weeks for our birds to go anywhere near them .


----------



## Sally W (Feb 5, 2019)

Ljc said:


> It’s been a few yrs since I set mine up .  I have 2 , one your type I set up so only the smaller birds to get in, my other one is not adjustable and the blackbirds zip in and out easily. Try widening fully, till the birds get used to it then gradually reduce it till nothing larger than blackbirds can get in.
> It took a long while approx 2 weeks for our birds to go anywhere near them .


 I think it’s one maximum width at mo. RSPB will exchange it but I may just get another as you’ve suggested. Good to know it took 2 weeks so I’ll keep persevering. To add to issue I now have a new Robin in garden who is terrorising my other birds. I’ve another robin who is so timid but this one keeps dive bombing & scaring my other birds, on average 20 others! Thanks for info


----------



## Ljc (Feb 5, 2019)

It only take one brave little soul to pluck up the courage to go in , then the others will soon follow.

That’s unusual for robins , ours mostly ignore other birds but with their own kind feathers fly.


----------



## Sally W (Feb 5, 2019)

That’s interesting @Ljc. The blackbirds are the same they happily eat with the sparrows but fight amongst themselves. This Robin is very vicious!


----------



## merrymunky (Feb 6, 2019)

My husband spends fortune on our feeding station. We’ve just moved house and as yet have not managed to attract any birds. He put the feeder in a spot that faced out onto the road though so not private enough. He’s moved it now to see if it will attract any. We’ve moved from a little street that the local heathland backed onto, to a street on the edge of the town centre.  Not the same!


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 9, 2019)

Defiantly a shortage of nice birds ?


----------



## Carolg (Feb 9, 2019)

I unusually had 3 chaffinches the other day, but they were perching in cherry blossom tree. Hope they weren’t eating the wee buds.


----------



## eggyg (Feb 11, 2019)

merrymunky said:


> My husband spends fortune on our feeding station. We’ve just moved house and as yet have not managed to attract any birds. He put the feeder in a spot that faced out onto the road though so not private enough. He’s moved it now to see if it will attract any. We’ve moved from a little street that the local heathland backed onto, to a street on the edge of the town centre.  Not the same!


They will come eventually, you may find you throw lots of uneaten seeds or nuts out at first but persevere and you will be rewarded.


----------



## Sally W (Apr 30, 2019)

@Ljc @eggyg  fellow bird feeders do you have any idea how I get rid of starlings in the garden? All was peaceful with blue tits, blackbirds & sparrows all feeding  and a starling brought a flock who terrorise the rest of my birds and eat the food within seconds. Any advice about feeding stations much appreciated


----------



## eggyg (Apr 30, 2019)

Sally W said:


> @Ljc @eggyg  fellow bird feeders do you have any idea how I get rid of starlings in the garden? All was peaceful with blue tits, blackbirds & sparrows all feeding  and a starling brought a flock who terrorise the rest of my birds and eat the food within seconds. Any advice about feeding stations much appreciated


Sorry can’t give you any advice but agree with you that the starlings are very greedy and so aggressive! I find that they can be in the gardens for days on end and then disappear for days as well. I tend to just bang on my kitchen window and they fly off! Have you looked on the RSPB website they may have something.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 30, 2019)

Fascinating thread, I didn't know you could get all that stuff for feeding birds. My daughter spends a fortune on her wildlife but she feeds the lot, the squirrels and birds and any stray cat that comes in. They've all got quite fussy and won't touch custard creams now, they want chocolate and oven chips. The magpies luv sausages.


----------



## Ljc (Apr 30, 2019)

Sorry I can’t help re the starlings, they seem to have disappeared here.


----------



## Sally W (Apr 30, 2019)

eggyg said:


> Sorry can’t give you any advice but agree with you that the starlings are very greedy and so aggressive! I find that they can be in the gardens for days on end and then disappear for days as well. I tend to just bang on my kitchen window and they fly off! Have you looked on the RSPB website they may have something.


RSPB say they are classed as endangered species so won’t bring out a feeder specifically designed to deter them. @Ljc does the small mesh feeder you have allow starlings in? RSPB reviews are mixed with some saying the starlings manage to get in


----------



## Madeline (Apr 30, 2019)

Starlings are really struggling now, afraid I encourage them. Might help to feed in a few places, rather than one - ours love the berry flavour suet pellets so maybe scatter those on the lawn?


----------



## Sally W (Apr 30, 2019)

Madeline said:


> Starlings are really struggling now, afraid I encourage them. Might help to feed in a few places, rather than one - ours love the berry flavour suet pellets so maybe scatter those on the lawn?


I know they’re struggling. It just pains me to see the poor blue tits moving from feeder to feeder to escape them & they’re terrorising my sparrows, who love suet pellets which apparently starlings do too. I’m surprised how they are in decline being as they’re so much like vultures with the food! Shall I send them down your way Madeline


----------



## Ljc (Apr 30, 2019)

Sally W said:


> RSPB say they are classed as endangered species so won’t bring out a feeder specifically designed to deter them. @Ljc does the small mesh feeder you have allow starlings in? RSPB reviews are mixed with some saying the starlings manage to get in


I found  on the smallest opening ie suitable for robin’s and sparrows to dine, it keeps the adult starlings out but the youngsters get in easily.


----------



## Sally W (Apr 30, 2019)

Very helpful @Ljc. Ill give it some thought and decide what to do....many thanks


----------



## Madeline (Apr 30, 2019)

Sally W said:


> Shall I send them down your way Madeline



More the merrier  Meet Sid.


----------



## Ljc (Apr 30, 2019)

Madeline said:


> View attachment 11238
> 
> More the merrier  Meet Sid.


Awww so ugly it’s cute  .

I saw my first starling in over a year this morning.  They were never a problem here as I and several other neighbors  feed the birdies so their was little squabbling.

I am pleased to say that House sparrows have made a comeback here and the Tree sparrow population is doing well  too . Once again mum and dad blackbird are rearing a couple of youngsters in our yew bush and our Hypericums and spireah (?spelling ) are running alive with tree sparrows , we have a family of Robins too.


----------



## Madeline (Apr 30, 2019)

Ljc said:


> Awww so ugly it’s cute  .
> 
> I saw my first starling in over a year this morning.  They were never a problem here as I and several other neighbors  feed the birdies so their was little squabbling.
> 
> I am pleased to say that House sparrows have made a comeback here and the Tree sparrow population is doing well  too . Once again mum and dad blackbird are rearing a couple of youngsters in our yew bush and our Hypericums and spireah (?spelling ) are running alive with tree sparrows , we have a family of Robins too.


That’s really good to hear. I have hedge and tree sparrows too, they’re adorable and much underrated, really very pretty little birds if you look properly


----------



## Ljc (Apr 30, 2019)

Madeline said:


> That’s really good to hear. I have hedge and tree sparrows too, they’re adorable and much underrated, really very pretty little birds if you look properly



I think Tree sparrows are more attractive than house sparrows,   though compared to a house sparrow they do look as though  they need a few good dinners inside them


----------



## Sally W (May 1, 2019)

Ah I love that pic. Showing my ignorance what is Sid? My blackbird got spooked yesterday. Normally he chases away other blackbirds but one came into the garden and he pulled his feathers down toward the ground and limped away. I know they get nervy once they moult but I’ve no idea what caused that reaction as he’s normally friendly and chirpy


----------



## Pollyanna (May 3, 2019)

I had window feeders for my birthday ... I fill 1 with meal worms 1 with suet and 1 with sunflower seeds... 
Had Robins at worms... Had finches at sunflower seeds and various at suet.. 
Got up today and everything was empty.. All the window feeders and the floor table and the dish feeders...  totally empty.. Thought OK jackdaws... Maybe there are hatchlings and maybe they have worked out how to get food from window feeders ... Refilled them... Went in shower....when I came out ￼￼ ￼￼  the window feeders empty and my girlie dog sitting staring at the window licking her lips... It starlings.. Lord knows where they have come from as jackdaws taken over their nest site this year .. There is about a dozen of them so I guess 2 broods and parents.. And I know they have to eat and I think they rather pretty and I don't mind them eating from tables or dishes.. But they greedy wee b*****s and dont want them on my window feeders .. They actually queue up  they stand on the tops and qo in in pecking order... Grrrrr


----------



## Sally W (May 3, 2019)

I feel your pain. Can’t afford to feed them either & are aggressive scaring off other birds. In buying some chicken wire to put around the feeders I think


----------



## Madeline (May 3, 2019)

Sally W said:


> Ah I love that pic. Showing my ignorance what is Sid? My blackbird got spooked yesterday. Normally he chases away other blackbirds but one came into the garden and he pulled his feathers down toward the ground and limped away. I know they get nervy once they moult but I’ve no idea what caused that reaction as he’s normally friendly and chirpy


Sid was a baby starling


----------



## Sally W (May 3, 2019)

Madeline said:


> Sid was a baby starling


Really he is gorgeous. A shame I can’t feed them at the rate they eat.


----------

